# Is it ok to bring dogs that are not competing?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The shows we went to here in Dallas did NOT allow companion dogs. They had to be competitors.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dogs that are not competing are not allowed (service dogs of course are exceptions).
Most shows have you produce your entry paperwork before being allowed on the show grounds....


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

maybe give them a call, eether someone who has competed before or the people planning it, someone has to know. if not, just out a harness on him and act blind lol  jk of course


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unentered dogs are not allowed on the show grounds. This is mainly for the protection of the dogs, as regards communicable diseases. I am sure that it is a liability issue in regards to the event insurance, as well.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you. The show is about 2 hours away & I don't leave my "kids" in the car. I just talked to my Mom who said pretty much the same as everyone else. She used to show Bernese Mountain dogs & has brought them to shows they were not entered in without a problem, but her dogs have experience. I won't bring him, I guess I'll find something else for Dalton & I to do & wait for a Portland show in January  I don't want to spend all day at a show & drive 4 hours without my buddy. At least the Portland one is close. But then, my Mom's Berner breeder is entered in this show so pooh. I like to watch the Berners too 

Again, thank you for saving me from disappointment.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

There are sometimes shows in public parks (particularly agility shows) where they can't really stop you from bringing an unentered dog. If a dog's behavior shows they clearly don't belong there, though, the people will usually be asked by a competitor to back away from the rings, watch their dog and not just the dog in the ring, etc. But as long as they control the dog and their children, it's not usually a problem.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I've always taken my dogs with me to shows, entered or not. Have never been questioned. They do act appropriately & I stay clear of crating/grooming areas (what I feel as private, relaxing areas) with them. 

I have never had to produce any health records or entry packets at shows either. We just walk in & set up camp.

I take Blush to all of Layla's events & have noticed several other exhibitors with young un-entered dogs as well...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Keep an eye out for different types of competitions. We had some regional agility competitions here recently and it was a big dog event for the area. People were encouraged to bring their dogs and they had agility obstacles set up for people to try out with their dogs. I think it was a goodwill promotion of the sport.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

This came up right after our Newf National in April/May. It depends on the club. Lots of people who compete take their dogs....ALL of them....even if they're not showing - even if they're "just pets". For some of the longer show clusters, they aren't leaving them home, period.

Plus.....for an "event" that clubs (and the AKC) wish to generate interest in, most have no problem with well behaved "pets" at a show or other competition. (Whether they're "supposed to" or not, is another story). 

I've got LOTS of pics at the Newf National.....with Goldens, Tollers, Basset Hounds, Terriers, Bernese Mtn Dogs, etc.......at ringside with their owners, most of who were just spectators there to see "a dog show".

However, I know that other specialty shows require that any "visiting" dogs be kept in a separate area (with their owners, of course)......away from the "show" areas.

There are always "pets" at every single dog show I've ever attended...brought in by the public, and I've never known them to be asked to leave.......except once. At the Newf Specialty in Canada this year. And the person who approached the owner of the Toller wasn't a show official. All of the show officials had no problem with it, and publically stated that the person who told the man with the Toller to leave was wrong to do so.

You could always call the Kennel Club putting on the show and ask. 

It could be risky...for not all dogs are friendly...even show dogs. And you must make sure your dog does no sniffing of rears, trying to play or eyeballing other dogs. You'll notice the handlers don't allow the dogs to do that....they'll correct the dog, or walk away. That's how fights get started, and the public isn't usually as tuned into dog body language as the handlers and owners of conformation show dogs (and other competition dogs) are.

And then, as PG stated....there are the health issues. Not all show dogs are healthy either. Yes, they've had their innoculations, etc. but in any situation where there are a LOT of dogs around, there are frequently illnesses being spread around too. Like Kennel Cough......and the "dog show crud", which Cole picked up at the National. Diarrhea for days. Had to get him some Metro from the Vet to clear it up. So...it could be risky for any dog, and especially a puppy.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I recently attended a Long Island golden Retriever show in Kings Park with Harley. Although the website flyer stated no unentered dogs were allowed, his out of state breeder was judging at the show and wanted to take a look at him so we took a chance and attended. We were not approached by any show official to check but I alos used prudence by keeping a respectful distance from the ring and the crating areas. I would think that if you had a barker that was unentered there would be a question. Having the same breed as is being shownd helps too.
Jerry And Harley


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. Dalton is not agressive & not a barker. He goes to whatever rescue events that his presence is requested. He is 13 months old & we do bordatella every 6 months, because of his social agenda. The show in question is All Breeds. The show is put on by McKenzie Cascade Dog Fanciers, I guess I can email them. I don't know if I'll get a response fast enough though.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I recently attended a conformation show in a public park - Nyg was entered but I took Oliver along strictly out of guilt. Ollie gave me a sad look as if to say "Do I have to stay home AGAIN???" So, I packed him up & along he went with us for a 3 day weekend including staying in a motel.

We had no problem at the show but I did keep him away from the rings & the other entered dogs. I must note that Oliver is obedience trained & has his CGN & CD titles so there wasn't any bad behaviour displayed that would bring attention to him.

The only person/dog that I saw being asked to leave was a scruffy guy with a young, uncontrollable, aggressive German Shephard that went after a Golden bitch being walked to the ring. When I asked the club member about the rules governing a show in a public park, I was told that the park became the Club's property & they could ban others from using it. I didn't question any more but really wondered about that response.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Around here no one checks at the door, but people get pissy if you do because space is pretty tight. 

Plus, it's generally pretty obvious who is a pet person and who is not - the pet people around here are typically the ones that have the dogs out at the end of the leash (usually a flexi AND a prong), the dog is invading someone else's dog's space, while calling out "he's friendly"- usually while someone is right about to go into the ring. 

We had a HUGE GSD "just there to see the breeder" pounce on and roll Gabs about ten seconds before our open debut. Seriously. Meet the breeder somewhere else. 

I do think there is a difference between entered competitors bringing their second dog and someone from the public bringing Fido. Usually a world of difference.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always brought my dogs to shows, especially the outdoor ones. A lot of the shows around here have Good Canine Citizen tests going on as well, but I guess it depends on the region and the show.

Also, no dogs at shows are allowed to wear prong collars.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

gabbys mom said:


> Around here no one checks at the door, but people get pissy if you do because space is pretty tight.
> 
> Plus, it's generally pretty obvious who is a pet person and who is not - the pet people around here are typically the ones that have the dogs out at the end of the leash (usually a flexi AND a prong), the dog is invading someone else's dog's space, while calling out "he's friendly"- usually while someone is right about to go into the ring.
> 
> ...


How about a breeder having an owner bring their bitch in season to the show & sit/stand right beside the the ring as the dogs are waiting to go in. When I questioned this guy, he said that he had brought his bitch to the show to give to his breeder - he was a total greenhorn & not at all aware of what effect his bitch was having on the waiting dogs. Apparently, the breeder would take this bitch to her home at the end of the day, breed him with one of her stud dogs & return her the next morning! Was I surprised with this breeder's tactics - not at all!!!!!!!

The thing that ticked me off the most was that I was waiting with Nyg along with other GRs & a large group of Great Danes. One of the Danes lifted his leg & peed on me:eyecrazy::eyecrazy: I think that the Dane just got a little too excited. I do understand that bitches in season are able to compete in conformation but this bitch was there as a total distraction - he was told to wait in that spot!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no::no: 

I did contact the show steward & the guy was quickly told to leave! When the breeder came out of the ring, she was looking everywhere for him. The steward informed her what had happed & she was FUMING! What tactics some people will resort to win! Pretty pathetic!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember my friend showing her English Mastiff while she was in heat. I was never able to understand how that could be fair to all the male dogs that were in the show.


----------

